# Need some help please!



## J-cubs87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here we go...
So first I have a '87 Stanza with the ca20e engine....

The car will start, and run fine but after about 3-5 mins it gets ruff then dies, if i wait a few mins and i will start but die right away

I've replaced Plugs, wires, coil, and cap & rotor all new

Switched out the Air flow sensor with a used one also....


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

What does it do when its dying? Will it sputter and cough or does the thing just shut off? And what kind of inputs are you giving to prevent this, i.e. did you give it throttle to prevent the dying and does that work or have you tried turning off all other accessories?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like a fuel starvation, you can try putting in a new fuel filter but it might be a dying fuel pump. Remember to release fuel pressure before doing anything.


----------



## KINGB1949 (Feb 23, 2008)

Check your gas cap. I dont know if these are vented, but if the vent gets clogged, it will cause the engine to starve for gas. When the car dies, remove the cap slowly and listen for a suction sound.
David in Ky.


----------

